# What sets you off?



## Gordontrek

Recently, I learned that someone quite close to me lost his temper, and I wouldn't have ever thought him the type. In my experience, there is at least one thing that can trigger anyone's temper, no matter how mild-mannered and straightlaced that person may seem.
For me, it is being yelled at. I could tolerate being pushed around physically and even called names for a long time, but the minute someone raises their voice at me, for whatever reason, it probably won't end well, especially if I'm not in a good mood. There is at least a 90% chance that I WILL yell back, and it's led to moments in the past I'm not proud of. As of yet I've not ticked off anyone important, like a professor (nor do I plan to, trust me!). But I have such a short fuse when it comes to this sort of thing that I am extremely wary of ticking off someone important, because I just don't know how much yelling I can take before popping and burning an important bridge in the process. 
If you don't mind sharing, what is it that tends to gnaw at you?


----------



## Krummhorn

When I get into one of this situations I self impose a 12 hour time out before making any response. Too often we can become agitated and then let our ire take over and feeling get hurt. After the self imposed time out I can look at the situation in a calmer state of mind and be more constructive. 

I am always open to constructive criticism in my work as a professional musician ... Most often though it's one of four standard complaints: 1) you play too loud; 2) you play too soft; 3) you play the hymns too fast; 4) you play the hymns too slow. It goes with the job as a professional church organist. 

I know that I have a short fuse ... and that is why I know to take a self imposed 12 hour time out before responding.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh hoho my topic of the DAY! I actually lost all my s*** today. A great many things set me off. Terrible spelling and grammar, lack of intelligence, blatant disrespect, asking for my advice and then not following it only to come back and complain about the same issue. But today was something else, and I am sad to say I did not handle it the way I should have at all. Let me say, this is not a reflection of how I am on a daily basis but this incident set me off.

*READ AT YOUR OWN RISK. Some things are said of a sensitive nature!!!!!!*

My brother plays far too many video games. It is all he does, nothing else. He is 22 years old. Well today he was yelling at someone he was gaming with. Which was already grating on my nerves. However, when I heard him yelling and joking about rape, like it is no big deal. Saying he was going to make whatever person he was playing do that to his mother I completely lost it! I swear I was out of my room as if it were on fire. Of course I yelled at him, in my fit of rage. Even threatened great bodily harm on him. And proceeded to give him a little appetizer of said bodily harm when he tried to justify himself and make it out to be MY fault. Let us say it did not end very prettily for either party.

Whether he will change his ways on how he talks to people, and just what kind of refuse comes out of that accursed hole in his face remains to be seen. But he knows to never say stuff like that around me. I do not care who you are. You do not joke about stuff like that!

I like to think I am a good person. I love to help people, and I have a big heart. But I do have somewhat of a short fuse at the best and worst of times. Because of this I have effectively "grounded myself" and have kept to nothing but my room and have not talked to anyone in the house.


----------



## Bettina

I am ABSOLUTELY FURIOUS at piano teachers who are incompetent and unqualified! 

I am a piano teacher who has worked hard to complete the necessary training and qualifications. I hate it when someone with very little musical training, who took maybe three years of piano lessons back in elementary school, decides to start teaching. It's unfair to the students and it makes the entire profession look bad.

I sometimes get transfer students who have "studied" with these impostor teachers for years. After years of such "study," the students have often learned basically nothing, not even how to read music!  In fact, some of these so-called "teachers" can barely read music and many of them cannot even play a simple piece themselves. 

Unfortunately, piano teaching is unregulated. Anybody is allowed to give piano lessons.  Such a situation would be unthinkable in most other professions. Imagine if untrained people were allowed to practice medicine! Wouldn't that be horrible? But that's exactly what is happening every day, everywhere (at least within the US), in the field of piano education.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I use the 12 second rule


----------



## Bettina

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I use the 12 second rule


That's perfect! Just enough time to sing a chromatic scale or 12-tone row...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Rudeness, stalking and trolling sets me off, but most of all people who are think they are the "best".
Please fetch me a bucket.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Rudeness, stalking and trolling sets me off, but most of all people who are think they are the "best".
> Please fetch me a bucket.


Did you ask for a bucket ? I brought some popcorn as well


----------



## ArtMusic

When customer service says they will get something done by a date and they do not with no follow up, no explanation.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If I told you guys my triggers, you might not hesitate to use it against me......


----------



## david johnson

Know-it-alls who are really know-nothings can be really aggravating. Among them are those who confuse redneckism with Southern culture. Each region of the nations boasts ********. Having said that, I know some very nice ********


----------



## Ingélou

The worst of it is, I don't know my own triggers. I hate arguing - I grew up in a war zone of six feisty kids with a physically abusive father and I want peace for the rest of my life. But I do have a temper, and so do my siblings. 

What happens with me is - suddenly I hear myself shouting - there's a moment of amazement, as if I'm listening to someone else - and then a murderous wrath takes over, courtesy of my clan ancestors. Afterwards I feel desperately sorry & ready to throw myself off a cliff.

I wish I knew what my triggers are...


----------



## Judith

Todays Society. There is a lot more selfishness and greediness. Nothing seems good enough. People were happier in "years gone by" when they didn't have alot.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Judith said:


> Todays Society. There is a lot more selfishness and greediness. Nothing seems good enough. People were happier in "years gone by" when they didn't have alot.


Hera hear Judith.


----------



## Nate Miller

Ingélou said:


> The worst of it is, I don't know my own triggers.
> I wish I knew what my triggers are...


for me, if somebody mentions "sock puppets" I fly into a murderous rage :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

When people stand still on the left side of an escalator.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Nate Miller said:


> for me, if somebody mentions "sock puppets" I fly into a murderous rage :lol:


Puppets made of socks, does that work for you


----------



## Nate Miller

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Puppets made of socks, does that work for you


must....fight.....urge....to kill.......whew! that was a close one

good thing you're in Oz Eddie, that almost pushed me right over the edge there


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Puppets made of socks, does that work for you


As long as the socks are freshly washed, you will get no argument from me.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> When people stand still on the left side of an escalator.


In the UK, that's the way we do it.


----------



## hpowders

Noise ticks me off. Selfishness ticks me off. A 40% drop in the stock market ticks me off. Fatty meat ticks me off. Putting mayo on a hamburger when I didn't order it that way ticks me off. People who exchange gifts and gloss over the true meaning of Christmas ticks me off. Not getting credit for this post ticks me off.

Otherwise, we're good.


----------



## Nate Miller

hpowders said:


> Fatty meat ticks me off.


 ....even BACON?????


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Nate Miller said:


> must....fight.....urge....to kill.......whew! that was a close one
> 
> good thing you're in Oz Eddie, that almost pushed me right over the edge there


So I shouldn't plan on visiting for Xmas but if i did, do you want a present..................


----------



## hpowders

Nate Miller said:


> ....even BACON?????


I like bacon but hate what it does to my arteries.

Seems that everything that tastes really good isn't good for us.

So, time to break out the broccoli!


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> In the UK, that's the way we do it.


That's why I can never go to England.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> That's why I can never go to England.


They have lifts. One can bypass the escalators.


----------



## Nate Miller

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So I shouldn't plan on visiting for Xmas but if i did, do you want a present..................


a new sock puppet theater would be nice

a little risky...but nice


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Nate Miller said:


> a new sock puppet theater would be nice
> 
> a little risky...but nice


Good I'll start knitting now,any particular styles you like................. I'll have to ask the Mods if TC has a preferred SP style


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have what has by now become an unhealthy addiction to a certain US-based, mostly political, forum. Just now, after reading about today's terror attack in Berlin, I could not help but open that forum and find a thread about the terror attack in the list of the most recent ones. And, sure enough, the second or third comment was along the lines of "Germany and the rest of the EU are third-world countries by now, and it is all their own fault!", and sure enough, such comments make me see red and want to give the authors a slap in the face. It is as if I was addicted to my own anger and hate. I know I should just quit reading trash like that, but it still holds a morbid fascination for me - reading comments from people who gloat at others' tragedy . I WILL quit it, one of these days.

Ah yes, and in case anybody on here holds the same opinion as the despicable wretch I have quoted above - Germany is still safer than most of the USA and by no means a "third-world country".


----------



## tdc

Bettina said:


> I am ABSOLUTELY FURIOUS at piano teachers who are incompetent and unqualified!
> 
> I am a piano teacher who has worked hard to complete the necessary training and qualifications. I hate it when someone with very little musical training, who took maybe three years of piano lessons back in elementary school, decides to start teaching. It's unfair to the students and it makes the entire profession look bad.
> 
> I sometimes get transfer students who have "studied" with these impostor teachers for years. After years of such "study," the students have often learned basically nothing, not even how to read music!  In fact, some of these so-called "teachers" can barely read music and many of them cannot even play a simple piece themselves.
> 
> Unfortunately, piano teaching is unregulated. Anybody is allowed to give piano lessons.  Such a situation would be unthinkable in most other professions. Imagine if untrained people were allowed to practice medicine! Wouldn't that be horrible? But that's exactly what is happening every day, everywhere (at least within the US), in the field of piano education.


I agree with some of what you are saying and I think you have a point if the students are seeking _classical_ piano lessons, however nowadays a lot of students just want to learn popular music. I think a lot of classical pianists are unqualified to teach pop music.

Of course all teachers should be able to teach notation, but not all students care about learning that.

I think it ultimately depends on what the student wants to get out of their lessons. If they are happy being able to sing and play some pop music, who is to say that is wrong?

A lot of pop musicians did not learn to read music, and simply learning classical music and notation will not necessarily give a person a good understanding of the subtleties of certain styles of pop.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have what has by now become an unhealthy addiction to a certain US-based, mostly political, forum. Just now, after reading about today's terror attack in Berlin, I could not help but open that forum and find a thread about the terror attack in the list of the most recent ones. And, sure enough, the second or third comment was along the lines of "Germany and the rest of the EU are third-world countries by now, and it is all their own fault!", and sure enough, such comments make me see red and want to give the authors a slap in the face. It is as if I was addicted to my own anger and hate. I know I should just quit reading trash like that, but it still holds a morbid fascination for me - reading comments from people who gloat at others' tragedy . I WILL quit it, one of these days.
> 
> Ah yes, and in case anybody on here holds the same opinion as the despicable wretch I have quoted above - Germany is still safer than most of the USA and by no means a "third-world country".


.........................................................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

You are right of course, I should not take everything every idiot writes, close to heart.


----------



## Nate Miller

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good I'll start knitting now,any particular styles you like................. I'll have to ask the Mods if TC has a preferred SP style
> 
> View attachment 90891


that's some nice work, Eddie. Hard to get ticked off at that


----------



## Bettina

tdc said:


> I agree with some of what you are saying and I think you have a point if the students are seeking _classical_ piano lessons, however nowadays a lot of students just want to learn popular music. I think a lot of classical pianists are unqualified to teach pop music.
> 
> Of course all teachers should be able to teach notation, but not all students care about learning that.
> 
> I think it ultimately depends on what the student wants to get out of their lessons. If they are happy being able to sing and play some pop music, who is to say that is wrong?
> 
> A lot of pop musicians did not learn to read music, and simply learning classical music and notation will not necessarily give a person a good understanding of the subtleties of certain styles of pop.


Good point. I'm so thoroughly steeped in the classical tradition...sometimes I forget that there are many other types of music in the world!  You're absolutely right--for certain types of music, it does make sense to learn to play by ear. This is definitely true of some pop music and it probably applies to jazz as well.

The problem with many of these teachers, though, goes beyond issues of musical literacy. Many of these incompetent teachers fail to teach any kind of piano technique. Their students sit with a slumped posture at the piano, and they play with stiff, flat fingers. That doesn't seem to be a physically efficient way of playing, regardless of the musical style/genre. It's not good for the body or for tone production.

Of course, in some cases the teacher might not be to blame for a student's flawed technique--but when ALL the students in a given studio have the same technical defects, it's clear where the problem lies.


----------



## Blancrocher

When an online seller advertises a used cd as being shrink wrapped. I just don't get it.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> You are right of course, I should not take everything every idiot writes, close to heart.


I've learned that after my very first question on this forum.


----------



## znapschatz

Judith said:


> Todays Society. There is a lot more selfishness and greediness. Nothing seems good enough. People were happier in "years gone by" when they didn't have alot.


...and on the other hand, there were problems then, too. Exactly "when" then is immaterial, because any time period had its pleasures, but also sorrows - illnesses that could not have been treated then that are now routinely cured, slow and often hazardous means of transportation, long hours at hard labor for low pay common, overt racism and ethnic prejudices affecting entire populations, catastrophic wars etc.

Overall, I have had a happy life in the times I grew up and matured, but that had a lot to do with my family, economic security and the times. Not all people are so lucky. My (almost) knee-jerk reaction to an imagined happier time: "The Good Old Days; they were Rotten!" (not strictly true, but a bracing reminder of World War 2 and polio.)


----------



## Bellinilover

I cannot _stand_ being condescended to.

I have a number of individual pet peeves, but being condescended or "talked down" to is the big, overriding one for me.


----------



## Art Rock

When my "rights" are not respected. We live in a pedestrian zone (bicycling not allowed), but there is never any police there to enforce that rule. As a result most bicyclists (and even motorcycles) just race through regardless of pedestrians like me. I got hit four times over the past three years. Every time it happens (or with near misses), I get angry and am close to hitting people. I know I'd better shrug it off - in fact it is one of my "resolutions for 2017".


----------



## ArtMusic

Art Rock said:


> When my "rights" are not respected. We live in a pedestrian zone (bicycling not allowed), but there is never any police there to enforce that rule. As a result most bicyclists (and even motorcycles) just race through regardless of pedestrians like me. I got hit four times over the past three years. Every time it happens (or with near misses), I get angry and am close to hitting people. I know I'd better shrug it off - in fact it is one of my "resolutions for 2017".


I have seen those riding the bikes yell at people who are in "their way". That is so damn rude of them.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It depends......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I've learned that after my very first question on this forum.


It took me 1939 posts


----------



## Blancrocher

When a stranger holds a door open for you even though you're an inconveniently long distance away--it generally means you have to rush so they're not standing there too long. And the worst is you're not even really allowed to be upset since they're just trying to be obliging.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It took me 1939 posts


How wrong I am, thinking you are the clever one.


----------



## Chiroptera

I really do dislike condescension.

Also, confusing a republic with a democracy and vice-versa.


----------



## starthrower

Idiots that don't know how to drive, or pay attention to everything but the road in front of them.


----------



## motoboy

The fact that this gets ignored during the current fad of Trump-bashing: 

"A special forum has been created for Political and/or Religious discussions that are related to Classical Music. If members wish to create topics for discussion regarding political and religious topics not related to Classical Music, such will be strictly limited to Social Groups only."

I always hope to come here and read about music as an escape from all the polarized two-party silliness and sports yak that dominates all social discourse, but the TC members really disappointed this election cycle.


----------



## geralmar

My mother used to boil spaghetti in my sister's diaper pail.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

geralmar said:


> My mother used to boil spaghetti in my sister's diaper pail.


boy you guys had it tough


----------



## hpowders

What sets me off? Biting into a piece of cheesecake and realizing it's mock cheesecake.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I should do a poll on it but no I hate polls


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> What sets me off? Biting into a piece of cheesecake and realizing it's mock cheesecake.


I would fire my butler, Waldstein, if he ever attempted such a low blow!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I would fire my butler, Waldstein, if he ever attempted such a low blow!


So he kept the cheese


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You know Doo-*** Hip-Hop sets me off, I don't think the world is ready for such a thing.......


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You know Doo-*** Hip-Hop sets me off, I don't think the world is ready for such a thing.......


Don't miss Hamilton, if the show travels the 93,000,000 km to your neighborhood.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Don't miss Hamilton, if the show travels the 93,000,000 km to your neighborhood.


Gosh, he must be good to perform on the Sun..........


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gosh, he must be good to perform on the Sun..........


No! That would be 93,000,000 MILES!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> No! That would be 93,000,000 MILES!


Oh, so he's not that good then........


----------



## Krummhorn

starthrower said:


> Idiots that don't know how to drive, or pay attention to everything but the road in front of them.


That and red light runners. We used to have cameras that caught this at the busiest intersections, but some weeny didn't like them (because they got caught numerous times) and organized an initiative to place the issue on the ballot last year. The vote tallied in favor of turning them off.

Since that time, red light running (in my region) has increased by 420% - just since November last year. It's gotten way out of control and there aren't enough police officers locally to enforce the laws. Besides, then motorists see a cop on the corner they then obey the law and stop on red ... well, no duh ... but when they go away then the "mice will play".

Today, no less than 6 cars kept going right through a red light, when cross traffic, who had the green, started to accelerate - fortunately the cross traffic notice the violators and avoided serious accidents.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Parents who take their child or children to a restaurant and can't or won't control their noise making.


----------



## wolkaaa

Narrow-mindedness.


----------



## Bettina

Haydn67 said:


> Parents who take their child or children to a restaurant and can't or won't control their noise making.


Yes! Along similar lines, I hate it when people talk loudly in restaurants. Why do so many people feel the need to talk as if they're delivering a monologue in a huge auditorium?  I make a huge distinction between the way I talk quietly to a person sitting next to me and the way I project my voice when delivering a public speech, but many people don't seem to distinguish between the two modes at all!


----------



## hpowders

Thanks to the "ignore list", NOTHING sets me off!!!


----------



## Pugg

People who preaches one thing and practice another one .
Like rudeness for example.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The seemingly effortless, entitled elitism of some people from a particular (UK) educational background really sets me off. If you have had unearned opportunity in your life, don't be condescending towards those who have not.


----------



## Granate

Bettina said:


> Yes! Along similar lines, I hate it when people talk loudly in restaurants. Why do so many people feel the need to talk as if they're delivering a monologue in a huge auditorium?  I make a huge distinction between the way I talk quietly to a person sitting next to me and the way I project my voice when delivering a public speech, but many people don't seem to distinguish between the two modes at all!


I guess you wouldn't cope with a holiday in Spain. Noise is norm in public spaces and many bars and restaurants. I'm not defending anything. It's just that our tone is louder than in other European countries when it comes to a night out in restaurants and bars.

Leaving that aside, I agree with your comment.


----------



## Flamme

Hypocrisy, malicious(?) ignoring when its obvious someone is in the position to react to some request, but doesnt out of spite or some sickening game...Thats almost a trend nowadays...


----------



## Bettina

Granate said:


> I guess you wouldn't cope with a holiday in Spain. Noise is norm in public spaces and many bars and restaurants. I'm not defending anything. It's just that our tone is louder than in other European countries when it comes to a night out in restaurants and bars.
> 
> Leaving that aside, I agree with your comment.


I can understand noise in bars - after all, people often go there to party and have a good time, so it makes sense that they would let loose and become boisterous. If I go to a bar (and I usually don't!:lol I expect that noise will be part of the experience. My main problem is with elegant restaurants where I'm expecting a quiet and relaxing meal - in that context, loud voices bother me much more than they would in a party-oriented setting.


----------



## hpowders

People whio carry on cell phone conversations in doctors' offices. They usually talk very loudly. So selfish and so annoying.


----------



## Marinera

Bettina said:


> Yes! Along similar lines, I hate it when people talk loudly in restaurants. Why do so many people feel the need to talk as if they're delivering a monologue in a huge auditorium?  I make a huge distinction between the way I talk quietly to a person sitting next to me and the way I project my voice when delivering a public speech, but many people don't seem to distinguish between the two modes at all!


Some people biologically cannot speak quietly. I know such type, their voice just doesn't lower - night, day, church or club. It's especially funny when they try to whisper


----------



## Pugg

People who thinks the whole world revolves around just him/ her .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marinera said:


> Some people biologically cannot speak quietly. I know such type, their voice just doesn't lower - night, day, church or club. It's especially funny when they try to whisper


Hey, maybe that is my problem. My wife and kids all tell me I am really loud. I always say that is just the way I am.

One thing that sets me off (there are many) is people driving slowly in the fast lane.


----------



## Bettina

Florestan said:


> *Hey, maybe that is my problem. My wife and kids all tell me I am really loud. I always say that is just the way I am.
> *
> One thing that sets me off (there are many) is people driving slowly in the fast lane.


Yeah, I probably shouldn't be too judgmental about loud voices. I know that it's just how some people speak - they don't mean to broadcast their conversations to others. They just can't help it. However, the thing is that _I_ can't help having sensitive ears! Maybe I should try wearing earplugs in public (LOL, that might be a good way of paying homage to my idol Beethoven...):lol:


----------



## Xaltotun

Nothing, really. I am the most patient person I know. I tolerate bad behavior much more than anyone should; I'm someone who really turns the other cheek. Although I am a very very happy person, I am also a pessimist in the sense that I expect other people to be crazy, evil, immature and petty by default, and I'm never surprised when they are. (On the other hand, this makes me absolutely and honestly delighted when I witness someone doing good things.)

But don't scare, intimidate or threaten my kids. Then you die.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Marinera said:


> Some people biologically cannot speak quietly. I know such type, their voice just doesn't lower - night, day, church or club. It's especially funny when they try to whisper


I am one of those people - sorry, Bettina :angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> People who thinks the whole world revolves around just him/ her .


Do not _all_ people think that to an extent? I mean, all people are fundamentally selfish, and there is nothing wrong with that, it is how we survive.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Yes! Along similar lines, I hate it when people talk loudly in restaurants. Why do so many people feel the need to talk as if they're delivering a monologue in a huge auditorium?  I make a huge distinction between the way I talk quietly to a person sitting next to me and the way I project my voice when delivering a public speech, but many people don't seem to distinguish between the two modes at all!


I went to this restaurant when I was in Vienna some years back. There was an angry, stinky German man in there who must have had hearing loss since he was wearing ear trumpets. Anyway, he was yelling so loudly! And everyone around him had to yell just so he could hear them! To make matters worse, he was throwing saucers around the restaurant!  It's a good thing you weren't there, it would have been a tragedy for your sensitive ears!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Klassik said:


> I went to this restaurant when I was in Vienna some years back. There was an angry, stinky German man in there who must have had hearing loss since he was wearing ear trumpets. Anyway, he was yelling so loudly! And everyone around him had to yell just so he could hear them! To make matters worse, he was throwing saucers around the restaurant!  It's a good thing you weren't there, it would have been a tragedy for your sensitive ears!


But I would have loved to hear him play the piano!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I went to this restaurant when I was in Vienna some years back. There was an angry, stinky German man in there who must have had hearing loss since he was wearing ear trumpets. Anyway, he was yelling so loudly! And everyone around him had to yell just so he could hear them! To make matters worse, he was throwing saucers around the restaurant!  It's a good thing you weren't there, it would have been a tragedy for your sensitive ears!


LOL, in that case I would put in my earplugs and ask him to write sweet nothings in my conversation book.


----------



## Bettina

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am one of those people - sorry, Bettina :angel:


You always have so many interesting and clever things to say - I wouldn't mind at all if you said them loudly! :tiphat: The most annoying thing for me is when I'm forced to overhear a dull conversation between strangers.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> The most annoying thing for me is when I'm forced to overhear a dull conversation between strangers.


It's a good thing I'm able to moderate my voice then. You know how much I love to talk about obscure classical composers. I'd probably put someone to sleep if I talked loudly about my love for early 19th century German hornist and composer Christian Dickhut and the serenades he wrote. Herr Dickhut's work with the natural horn was amazing, but most people don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> It's a good thing I'm able to moderate my voice then. You know how much I love to talk about obscure classical composers. I'd probably put someone to sleep if I talked loudly about my love for early 19th century German hornist and composer Christian Dickhut and the serenades he wrote. Herr Dickhut's work with the natural horn was amazing, but most people don't want to hear about it.


I would love to hear all about that! Please feel free to speak as loudly as you want when you're singing Dickhut's praises.


----------



## Botschaft

There are too many things for all to be named, so I will just summarize: this world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Didn't Dick Van **** play the role of Dickhut in the movie


----------



## Joe B

There are many, many things that set me off. A lot of them have been mentioned in this thread already. I believe Clive Owen's character in this scene pretty much sums up my feelings about some drivers out on the road:


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Didn't Dick Van **** play the role of Dickhut in the movie


No, I think Dick was busy sweeping Mary Poppins' chimney to take on that role. He would have been terrific for the role though!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> I am ABSOLUTELY FURIOUS at piano teachers who are incompetent and unqualified!
> 
> I am a piano teacher who has worked hard to complete the necessary training and qualifications. I hate it when someone with very little musical training, who took maybe three years of piano lessons back in elementary school, decides to start teaching. It's unfair to the students and it makes the entire profession look bad.
> 
> I sometimes get transfer students who have "studied" with these impostor teachers for years. After years of such "study," the students have often learned basically nothing, not even how to read music!  In fact, some of these so-called "teachers" can barely read music and many of them cannot even play a simple piece themselves.
> 
> Unfortunately, piano teaching is unregulated. Anybody is allowed to give piano lessons.  Such a situation would be unthinkable in most other professions. Imagine if untrained people were allowed to practice medicine! Wouldn't that be horrible? But that's exactly what is happening every day, everywhere (at least within the US), in the field of piano education.


First time I heard you rant about anything. I know where you are coming from. That was why I decided to pull my stepdaughter from those kind of piano lessons and teach her myself.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Had a bad experience today with a car rental, I played a rare CD I just bought yesterday on the rental car's audio system and it made a nice scratch on it.  Fortunately it still plays without skips, but I took it out on that car CD player, didn't damage it though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> No, I think Dick was busy sweeping Mary Poppins' chimney to take on that role. He would have been terrific for the role though!


Ah I was confused, it must have been Richard Burton heading up that movie...................


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Do not _all_ people think that to an extent? I mean, all people are fundamentally selfish, and there is nothing wrong with that, it is how we survive.


I do not agree SiegendesLicht, sorry, I see a a lot different.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I find rose tinted glasses help too


----------



## Strange Magic

Littering trash about, anywhere. And vandalism. Civilization is a wonderful yet delicate thing, and one of the hallmarks here in the US of our often feeble grip on it is to cross some state lines or national boundaries. The transition from the USA into Canada can be startling; also driving from Oregon south and crossing into California. The Canadian experience was explained to me by someone who said simply, "Canadians obey the law.". But I think there is more to it. I would be interested in the state of, say, public roadsides and shorelines in other's countries.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Strange Magic said:


> Littering trash about, anywhere. And vandalism. Civilization is a wonderful yet delicate thing, and one of the hallmarks here in the US of our often feeble grip on it is to cross some state lines or national boundaries. The transition from the USA into Canada can be startling; also driving from Oregon south and crossing into California. The Canadian experience was explained to me by someone who said simply, "Canadians obey the law.". But I think there is more to it. I would be interested in the state of, say, public roadsides and shorelines in other's countries.


I once took a trip over the top of Lake Superior, Sault Ste. Marie to Thunder Bay, which is all in Canada. It is very beautiful scenery and a lot of rock outcrops and rock road cuts. I was disappointed by all the graffiti all over the rocks along the highway. I don't know how it got there, but suspect it was mostly the work of Americans.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Had a bad experience today with a car rental, I played a rare CD I just bought yesterday on the rental car's audio system and it made a nice scratch on it.  Fortunately it still plays without skips, but I took it out on that car CD player, didn't damage it though.


I suppose that you should consider yourself lucky that you even got a car with a CD player! Some current models do not have them. It was a rental so maybe someone put something into the CD slot that scratched the CD or maybe the felt around the opening was dirty. Who knows, I doubt a car company would design a CD player in a way that would scratch CDs, but who knows what they are cheapening out on these days. What kind of car was it?



Florestan said:


> I once took a trip over the top of Lake Superior, Sault Ste. Marie to Thunder Bay, which is all in Canada. It is very beautiful scenery and a lot of rock outcrops and rock road cuts. I was disappointed by all the graffiti all over the rocks along the highway. I don't know how it got there, but suspect it was mostly the work of Americans.


I saw very little litter in Ontario and Quebec during my visit there earlier this summer. This was true even along the highways. I was very impressed by that. Québec City was remarkably clean for a tourist type city.

I did notice one thing in Montréal that was interesting. I was surprised at how much I noticed the second hand smoke from the smokers there. Montréal didn't have nearly as many smokers as one would see in Europe, but they still had more than what we see here in Houston. Years ago, public smoking like that was common here and I don't think I ever thought twice about it. I guess I got used to not being around it. Being around it again for a few days was a bit of a shock. It's not like I was terribly impacted by it, but it was something I noticed.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> I do not agree SiegendesLicht, sorry, I see a a lot different.


I agree with SiegendesLicht that everyone is innately selfish. A person can even do selfless and good things for others, but the reason why he's being altruistic, his motives still can be considered selfish basically from any angle you look at it. Even desire to help in a sense is selfish because a person wants to do this, they feel better about this choice or in the extreme end of the scale, this is the only choice they can live with and be happy about the outcome, themselves, etc. In other words, anything they do no matter how self-denying it is or looks is a fundamentally selfish choice at its very core, i.e. any choice (to act) is selfish because it is their choice. 
I probably explain this badly, but this is just a theorising on the human impulse and reason. And I believe it is not what you meant when you said that you dislike when people are selfish. I think you meant the extreme and 'visible' range of egocentric behaviour, and egotistical people who are thoughtless about the needs of others and how their actions affect anyone besides their own precious selves. Such behaviour can be very frustrating indeed.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> I suppose that you should consider yourself lucky that you even got a car with a CD player! Some current models do not have them. It was a rental so maybe someone put something into the CD slot that scratched the CD or maybe the felt around the opening was dirty. Who knows, I doubt a car company would design a CD player in a way that would scratch CDs, but who knows what they are cheapening out on these days. What kind of car was it?
> 
> I saw very little litter in Ontario and Quebec during my visit there earlier this summer. This was true even along the highways. I was very impressed by that. Québec City was remarkably clean for a tourist type city.
> 
> I did notice one thing in Montréal that was interesting. I was surprised at how much I noticed the second hand smoke from the smokers there. Montréal didn't have nearly as many smokers as one would see in Europe, but they still had more than what we see here in Houston. Years ago, public smoking like that was common here and I don't think I ever thought twice about it. I guess I got used to not being around it. Being around it again for a few days was a bit of a shock. It's not like I was terribly impacted by it, but it was something I noticed.


Was a Nissan Versa. i found Strangemusic's quote by the Canadian that they obey the law misleading. In bigger cities, you see a lot people breaking the law with traffic and littering. Come see my yard and you'll find lots of litter that the wind blows over from a bus stop nearby. I still see some graffiti around, but I agree it was a lot less than some places.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Florestan said:


> I once took a trip over the top of Lake Superior, Sault Ste. Marie to Thunder Bay, which is all in Canada. It is very beautiful scenery and a lot of rock outcrops and rock road cuts. I was disappointed by all the graffiti all over the rocks along the highway. I don't know how it got there, but suspect it was mostly the work of Americans.


Good one! I'm sure those damn Americans were just itching to spoil a clean spot when they come over.  Been everywhere in Ontario, and the nicest place for fall colours I've seen is Killarney Provincial Park


----------



## Gordontrek

Bettina said:


> I am ABSOLUTELY FURIOUS at piano teachers who are incompetent and unqualified!
> 
> I am a piano teacher who has worked hard to complete the necessary training and qualifications. I hate it when someone with very little musical training, who took maybe three years of piano lessons back in elementary school, decides to start teaching. It's unfair to the students and it makes the entire profession look bad.


It's been a while since you posted that, but I have to say that I too have become more and more put off by those kinds of people. Recently a friend of mine decided that his 1 or 2 years of piano lessons were good enough to qualify him to take on students. It irked the heck out of me. He doesn't even have the skill to play a simple Haydn sonata, and has only a basic grasp of music theory, yet somehow thinks he is qualified to teach. Before he took piano himself he had almost zero experience in music. 
He'll justify it by saying "it's ok, I only teach beginners." That just makes it worse. The very first lessons are perhaps the most important lessons any musician will ever take. That's when they're the most impressionable, the most susceptible to forming bad habits, and when the expertise of the teacher is most important. If your own playing isn't mature enough to play at least collegiate-level repertoire, I don't think you have any business even teaching beginners. What if your young, eager student asks you to play something? You have to represent what he or she wants to become. You'd better be able to play him a Debussy etude, not just something out of Faber Piano Adventures. 
I took over 10 years of piano lessons, and combined with my own self-training I got to where I can play things like Le Tombeau de Couperin. I STILL don't feel qualified to teach, not even to beginners. That's why I don't.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sets me off when I am doing 5 mph over the limit (in this case a 25 mph limit) and am not in the left lane, and people driving behind me pass me and look over to see who the slow poke is. This 25 mph street is a "short cut" because of so much construction on the other routes, and so people don't want to slow down, but the road passes through a school zone too. I think I am being very generous to go 30 mph. I don't know what the world is coming to but people seem worse now than in the past. I see more speeders, more people running red lights, etc. than in the past. It is like they feel they own the road.


----------



## Granate

Politicians and regular people using the term "civilization" to refer to the "Western society".


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Granate said:


> Politicians and regular people using the term "civilization" to refer to the "Western society".


Compared to what is going on in parts of Africa and the Middle East the west is civilized just wish the parts of that world that wants to come here and remake the west into their image would go back


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Compared to what is going on in parts of Africa and the Middle East the west is civilized just wish the parts of that world that wants to come here and remake the west into their image would go back


Spoken like a true Texan.......................


----------



## Flamme

In this moment something i could call ''confusing'' persons...In one moment they are very fine to you, almost too fine and in the other they dont even notice you and then cycle repeats again...


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Was a Nissan Versa.


I've been in some modern Nissans and have not noticed a problem with their CD players. I have not driven a Versa though. The Versa is advertised as the cheapest new car in the US. Maybe then there was some cheapening out regarding the stereo. Of course, it could be a case of rental car abuse as well. People really beat up those rental cars. I would say that the mistreatment of rental cars is an annoyance, but I bet some of those drivers are the kind who abuse the cars they own too. Have you seen how nasty some relatively new cars look?


----------



## hpowders

Never ending threads where pseudointellectuals parry pseudoscientific opinions amongst each other and who ridicule anybody who dares intrude with logic and common sense.

Not that I've seen any of that around TC.


----------



## hpowders

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Compared to what is going on in parts of Africa and the Middle East the west is civilized just wish the parts of that world that wants to come here and remake the west into their image would go back


Define "going on".

Once those folks come here though, they ain't going Bach.

They will be the next:

scientists

chemistry teachers

bridge builders

librarians

forum moderators

classical masterpiece composers

forum posters

BMW drivers

so, why not let them in?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

hpowders said:


> Define "going on".
> 
> Once those folks come here though, they ain't going Bach.
> 
> They will be the next:
> 
> scientists
> 
> chemistry teachers
> 
> bridge builders
> 
> librarians
> 
> forum moderators
> 
> classical masterpiece composers
> 
> forum posters
> 
> BMW drivers
> 
> so, why not let them in?


Acts of terror and things like that and forcing people to follow a certain religion or die. People like that can stay where they are.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

hpowders said:


> Define "going on".
> 
> Once those folks come here though, they ain't going Bach.
> 
> They will be the next:
> 
> scientists
> 
> chemistry teachers
> 
> bridge builders
> 
> librarians
> 
> forum moderators
> 
> classical masterpiece composers
> 
> forum posters
> 
> BMW drivers
> 
> so, why not let them in?


Most of these folks cannot even read...


----------



## Granate

See? I knew I shouldn't have replied JB's message! I just left my views and Burgess left his. I don't agree with him, but I don't want to argue about this. We are all happy together. We say our thing and we move on and we listen and discuss about Classical Music.

Don't start a rant out of our claims. Let's be friends! And listen to Mahler No.5! 10 times in a row!

And did you watch the Federer-Youzhny yesterday? Wow!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Compared to what is going on in parts of Africa and the Middle East the west is civilized just wish the parts of that world that wants to come here and remake the west into their image would go back


I know, I know, I shouldn't rise to this, but...

Media in the 'civilised' West only cover bad news about most of Africa. "Botswana - just getting on with normal stuff" is not the story.
And where there is strife, corruption and destructive tribalism, a lot of it comes to the legacy of folk from the 'civilised' West going to Africa and Middle East and seeking, often forcibly, to remake those places 'in their own image'.


----------



## Mal

Romanian immigrants who think my garden is a communal farm. I found a Romanian granny picking berries from my hedge last week... and that's standing on my front lawn, not in the street! Controlling my anger, and trying to be neighbourly, I suggested she should at least ask permission to pick berries from my hedge. She walked off grumbling, not understanding, or pretending not to. A few days later I saw her send a child in to pick berries! Then I lost it a bit, hammering on my window, and the child ran off. Now I feel guilty for scaring small girls, and expect to be marched off to the gulag any day now for being a bourgeois, capitalist, land owner.


----------



## JeffD

One thing that sets me off is folks who are acknowledged leaders in a particular field of study who take that "authority" into other fields, in which they have no special knowledge.

It is nothing unique to TC, or the internet even. Growing up in a house of professors it became the ambient culture.

One common scenario I find, typical of artistic discussions, would be those who have a very specific expertise in, say, counterpoint, or George Russell's Lydian Chromatics, or the paintings of Taddeo di Bartolo, or the use of Vermeer's use of light and shadow, and yet go on and on about what we should like and dislike - without having any expertise in aesthetic theory and know no more about the philosophy of beauty than anyone who can read a Wiki article.

Erks the lima beans out of me.


----------



## JeffD

Mal said:


> Romanian immigrants who think my garden is a communal farm. I found a Romanian granny picking berries from my hedge last week... and that's standing on my front lawn, not in the street! Controlling my anger, and trying to be neighbourly, I suggested she should at least ask permission to pick berries from my hedge. She walked off grumbling, not understanding, or pretending not to. A few days later I saw her send a child in to pick berries! Then I lost it a bit, hammering on my window, and the child ran off. Now I feel guilty for scaring small girls, and expect to be marched off to the gulag any day now for being a bourgeois, capitalist, land owner.


Perhaps you could pick some berries and put them in small baskets, presented on a table or bench in the yard. Leave a note in Romanian explaining that you are glad to share but please don't pick your own. Must be frustrating.


----------



## Tallisman

Ranked:

1. Virtue Signalling. When true virtue is second on the agenda and _appearing virtuous_ in front of others for your own social gain comes first. That grinds my gears like nothing else. I like truly virtuous people who don't ask for recognition for it and I like people who make no effort to disguise the fact that they are morally reprehensible.

2. Victim Mentality. I'm sure it has perfectly understandable psychological causes, but... it's damn annoying.

3. Pretentiousness.


----------



## Tallisman

JeffD said:


> One thing that sets me off is folks who are acknowledged leaders in a particular field of study who take that "authority" into other fields, in which they have no special knowledge.


Actually, on second thought, I feel like changing my list to accommodate that. That really spongebobs my squarepants.


----------



## Tallisman

hpowders said:


> where pseudointellectuals parry pseudoscientific opinions amongst each other and who ridicule anybody who dares intrude with logic and common sense.


I think you mean 'American college campuses'


----------



## Gordontrek

Tallisman said:


> I think you mean 'American college campuses'


I also think you mean social media, where people from said American college campuses, including pseudointellectuals, green 18-year-olds and ignorant angry 20-somethings, can spout off their ignorant nonsense at will and act like their opinion is the final word on everything.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bad grammar/illiteracy. For me, both English and German are foreign languages, so when I spot mistakes from native speakers of both, who really should know better, it drives me up the wall.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Bad grammar/illiteracy. For me, both English and German are foreign languages, so when I spot mistakes from native speakers of both, who really should know better, it drives me up the wall.


Drives me up a wall too. That's why I have every native English speaker on " ignore", except for the five who don't **** me off with their fractured syntax. One of the five is myself!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SiegendesLicht said:


> Most of these folks cannot even read...


Hey, I'm on that list - not saying which one but its not the Mod


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey, I'm on that list - not saying which one but its not the Mod


It's never too late to learn. Plenty of koala-ty reading teachers out there for around $40 an hour. Don't give up!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> It's never too late to learn. Plenty of koala-ty reading teachers out there for around $40 an hour. Don't give up!


But englush is me secund language cobber


----------



## Flamme

hpowders said:


> Never ending threads where pseudointellectuals parry pseudoscientific opinions amongst each other and who ridicule anybody who dares intrude with logic and common sense.
> 
> Not that I've seen any of that around TC.


World has become so hollow, i think its a right word and decadence is everywhere...Rust and decomposition of ''auld values'' and ''institutions'' while there are no new ones on the horizon or they are pure nihilism...Slowly we rot, in peace even...And intellectuals cant really change anything nowadays...I used to take some ''pride'' in being above the crowd or a herd but the older i get the more i realize it makes no god damn difference in the end. And there is no ''sinless'' in this time and place, even churches are dungeons of vice and crime nowadays, its even worse than when Jesus allegedly walked the earth...Rant over and out:lol:


----------



## Tallisman

Gordontrek said:


> I also think you mean social media, where people from said American college campuses, including pseudointellectuals, green 18-year-olds and ignorant angry 20-somethings, can spout off their ignorant nonsense at will and act like their opinion is the final word on everything.


"All opinions are relative. Oh. Except mine, of course."


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But englush is me secund language cobber


I hope the Hamburg lass doesn't see your post. She will put you on "ignore". This kind of writing is migraine-inducing.

Say it ain't so, Eddie!!

Ya coulda been a contendah!


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> World has become so hollow, i think its a right word and decadence is everywhere...Rust and decomposition of ''auld values'' and ''institutions'' while there are no new ones on the horizon or they are pure nihilism...Slowly we rot, in peace even...And intellectuals cant really change anything nowadays...I used to take some ''pride'' in being above the crowd or a herd but the older i get the more i realize it makes no god damn difference in the end. And there is no ''sinless'' in this time and place, even churches are dungeons of vice and crime nowadays, its even worse than when Jesus allegedly walked the earth...Rant over and out:lol:


The world is hollow...and I can reach the sky.....


----------



## Klassik

What makes Klassik angry?

Nazis and opera. The combination of the two is pure evil! 

Fortunately, I have a complete set of Mendelssohn string quartets. His superior compositional skills and deep knowledge of the music that came before him will put me in a happy place! :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> What makes Klassik angry?
> 
> Nazis and opera. The combination of the two is pure evil!
> 
> Fortunately, I have a complete set of Mendelssohn string quartets. His superior compositional skills and deep knowledge of the music that came before him will put me in a happy place! :angel:


Lucky for us, there are no nazi/opera threads on TC. One of the many fringe benefits.


----------



## Joe B

hpowders said:


> The world is hollow...and I can reach the sky.....


Corrected:

For the world is hollow and I have touched the sky.


----------



## hpowders

Joe B said:


> Corrected:
> 
> For the world is hollow and I have touched the sky.


Loved those Star Trek episodes. I still keep my phaser on stun. I live in a lousy neighborhood.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Lucky for us, there are no nazi/opera threads on TC. One of the many fringe benefits.


I have not seen one in a long time! I'm so glad that we are not stuck in the Middle Ages with all those simplistic, racist forms of art. We're also not stuck in the Stone Age since we've moved on from the ear-splitting "yabba dabba dooing" of sopranos and other such cavepeople. I'm so glad that we can finally focus on great, inclusive artforms such as Mendelssohn's string quartets and tuna casserole recipes.

Come to think of it, what happened to that great thread with all the tuna casserole recipes?


----------



## georgedelorean

Too many to list here in a brief fashion.


----------



## Joe B

hpowders said:


> Loved those Star Trek episodes. I still keep my phaser on stun. I live in a lousy neighborhood.


I'm obviously a Trekkie myself (saw your post, knew the exact quote, grabbed the video, and had it posted within a minute). When this series first aired, I was in sixth grade. I was blown away by them. Nothing on TV at the time even came close. Of course I've got the whole box set (DVD and the short lived HD-DVD) of the original series as well as Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, Voyager, and *all *of the movies. Rodenberry's vision of the future was incredible.
Never really got into "Enterprise" though.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> What makes Klassik angry?
> 
> Nazis and opera. The combination of the two is pure evil!
> 
> Fortunately, I have a complete set of Mendelssohn string quartets. His superior compositional skills and deep knowledge of the music that came before him will put me in a happy place! :angel:


Sounds like a Gotterdämmerung-sized Klassik tantrum.


----------



## hpowders

Joe B said:


> I'm obviously a Trekkie myself (saw your post, knew the exact quote, grabbed the video, and had it posted within a minute). When this series first aired, I was in sixth grade. I was blown away by them. Nothing on TV at the time even came close. Of course I've got the whole box set (DVD and the short lived HD-DVD) of the original series as well as Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, Voyager, and *all *of the movies. Rodenberry's vision of the future was incredible.
> Never really got into "Enterprise" though.


My younger brother turned me onto the series. He was always watching it and I watched an episode with him and I got hooked.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I have not seen one in a long time! I'm so glad that we are not stuck in the Middle Ages with all those simplistic, racist forms of art. We're also not stuck in the Stone Age since we've moved on from the ear-splitting "yabba dabba dooing" of sopranos and other such cavepeople. I'm so glad that we can finally focus on great, inclusive artforms such as Mendelssohn's string quartets and tuna casserole recipes.
> 
> Come to think of it, what happened to that great thread with all the tuna casserole recipes?


Speaking of all that, I sent $99 to Ancestry.com to see what my genetic background is and they wrote back,

"After careful review of your provided sample, your background is 100% poster."

I knew that anyway!

Really ticked me off!


----------



## Pugg

Pompous, extremely loud bullies.


----------



## Strange Magic

Very little sets me off. My outlook is exactly the same as Thomas Carlyle's:

“Let me have my own way in exactly everything and a sunnier and pleasanter creature does not exist.”

Now what could be more sensible than that? :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina

Strange Magic said:


> Very little sets me off. My outlook is exactly the same as Thomas Carlyle's:
> 
> *"Let me have my own way in exactly everything and a sunnier and pleasanter creature does not exist."*
> 
> Now what could be more sensible than that? :tiphat:


That rarely ever works for me! When I get my own way, I often realize that it actually wasn't what I wanted after all! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Strange Magic said:


> Very little sets me off. My outlook is exactly the same as Thomas Carlyle's:
> 
> "Let me have my own way in exactly everything and a sunnier and pleasanter creature does not exist."
> 
> Now what could be more sensible than that? :tiphat:


Remembers me of a poster in rest who used that as signature in a slightly adjusted version.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Pompous, extremely loud bullies.


i can do the loud but will leave the Pompous and other stuff alone


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> Pompous, extremely loud bullies.


Yes!!

....................


----------



## Pugg

Hypocritical people, "friendly" in your face and vile behind your back.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

anyone in particular.........................


----------



## SixFootScowl

John Cage rattles my cage!


----------



## hpowders

Listening to Renée Fleming sing puts phlegm in my throat.

I went to the allergist. He told me it's a reflex/reflux from being "set off".


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Listening to Renée Fleming sing *puts phlegm in my throat*.
> 
> I went to the allergist. He told me it's a reflex/reflux from being "set off".


Must be that smidgeon of jazz influence that comes from her early days as a jazz singer. Phlegm in the throat works great for jazz singers I hear.


----------



## Pugg

wrong thread :angel:


----------



## Joe B

My computer updated and installed Windows 10 updates last night. Tonight, when I turned it on, it finished the install. Then I opened the Edge browser and low and behold, my favorites/bookmarks no longer exist. This is the second time this has happened. 
This is the update which caused the problem:

2017-09 Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1703 for x64-based Systems (KB4038788)

If you're running Windows 10 and your computer hasn't downloaded and installed updates yet this week, you may want to export all of your favorites/bookmarks to a drive location where you can import them later if this happens to you.

This really does set me off. Microsoft's incompetence is beyond belief. Of course I did a search to find out if this has happened to others, and it has. At Microsoft they list possible "fixes" that are no more than directions on how to import your favorites. If I had ever showed this level of ineptitude when I worked as an aerospace engineer I would have lost my job in a heart beat. And yet these idiots are still at it and have caused me this grief yet again. Pathetic!


----------



## Pugg

> If you're running Windows 10 and your computer hasn't downloaded and installed updates yet this week, you may want to export all of your favourites/bookmarks to a drive location where you can import them later if this happens to you.


My computer did the same, thanks goodness I use the Firefox browser.


----------



## Totenfeier

"I will die of suppressed rage at the folly of my fellowmen." -Gustave Flaubert

Not to mention, of course, my own as well.


----------



## dillonp2020

Yesterday, in an attempt to determine compatibility, I asked a girl I was interested in to perhaps sample some classical music, specifically Beethoven's Ninth Symphony conducted by Furtwangler. So today she came back to me, and told me her opinion of the piece. Not only did she not like, she claims to have found it irritating. Yes, irritating. 

It truly sets me off when someone insults a piece of music that I cherish more than anything. Not even the Norrington recording is bad enough to merit the status of irritating. 

I certainly won't be talking to her again, and her homecoming request has been denied.


----------

